# Saddle Grip Sticks and Sprays?



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope this is in the right place 

Well I was reading some things on those rub on sticks and sprays that help you grip the saddle. Call it cheating, if you will, but I ride some greenie horses occasionally, and I think it wouldn't hurt to have a little help, especially when I ride in my SUPER slippery tall boots. The leather on saddles is just..BAH. I don't know what it is, because with and without half chaps my lower leg is like a rock. It doesn't move, but when I put on the tall boots, it just slides all over the saddle. Its getting better, but I don't ride in them enough since they're only for showing.

So which is the best:
Guter Sitz Haft Creme - Quality Tack at Outlet Prices - VTO Saddlery
Sadl-Tite - Quality Tack at Outlet Prices - VTO Saddlery
Effax Leather Grip Stick - Quality Tack at Outlet Prices - VTO Saddlery
Sporty Haft-Spray - Quality Tack at Outlet Prices - VTO Saddlery

Help please :]


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Do you use half-chaps? If not, try those. I have never heard of something you spray on.

Oh..I saw you mentioned half-chaps..nevermind lol : P


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Regan7312 said:


> Do you use half-chaps? If not, try those. I have never heard of something you spray on.
> 
> Oh..I saw you mentioned half-chaps..nevermind lol : P


Yes :] I ride in half-chaps. And my legs as solid as can be when I ride with half chaps. As well as without. Maybe a little less, but not enough to really effect me too much. I just get slippery when I ride in my tall show boots. But even when I ride in half chaps, maybe this could help.

Just curious.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I've used Sadl-Tite & Sporty Haft-Spray. Of the 2 I'd go with Sporty Spray, hands down! It's almost not a competition... Sporty spray goes on before every XC course


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

My Beau said:


> I've used Sadl-Tite & Sporty Haft-Spray. Of the 2 I'd go with Sporty Spray, hands down! It's almost not a competition... Sporty spray goes on before every XC course


I have never heard of anything like spray that makes you stick..lol..very cool


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

My Beau said:


> I've used Sadl-Tite & Sporty Haft-Spray. Of the 2 I'd go with Sporty Spray, hands down! It's almost not a competition... Sporty spray goes on before every XC course


Thanks, that helps narrowing it down! Ive heard the spray is so much easier to put on and leaves no residue? Can you see it on the saddle?


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I spray it on the inside of my tall boots - you can see it a little bit, but it'll wear off in a few days (if you don't clean them to take it off.)


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Cool, thanks! :]


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Here is a discussion about the spray and how to use it (starts on bottom of 1st page). http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/those-who-combine-dressage-jumping-70753/ 

Although I don't think one really needs it (unless for the show).


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I use Guter-Sitz (or however it is spelled). I just dab a little bit(in several spots) over where my calf touches the saddle. My leg is always so much better when I use it too! _

_My coaches swear by it. _

_The more you use your boots though, the less slippy they can get, depending on the boots._


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

